# my progress pics



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

ok guys heres a couple of comparison pics for you to check out,the dates are below the pics,gained just under 20lbs in these pics


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

your back and chest is defnitly bigger and better, whats your stats? weight height etc? good work, keep it up


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

im 6`3 and just over 220lbs at the moment,hope to be hittin 17-18 stone before the years out


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking good mate. (apart from the face fur..lol)


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> (apart from the face fur..lol)


lol :gun: i grow that cos i can't grow it on my head,,kinda like compansates


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Way bigger.

Tummy is a bit bigger too.

What is your diet like?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> im 6`3 and just over 220lbs


15stone 7lbs ? sorry but you dont look like your that heavy


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

yer tell me about it,,i have m8s around same hieght and weigh less than me yet look bigger????? my diet is very clean and im eatin 10 meals a day,i have just started usein weight gain but was told it would be better to use protein drinks with oats added so will be changein to that this week,ive always been heaveyer than i look and some times get peed of about it,wish i was shorter some times lol


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good progress mate well done.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`ll be competing in no time-either that or modelling:wave:


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> you`ll be competing in no time-either that or modelling:wave:


pmsl yer ,some how the competein seems more me than poncein round cal


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

well i got a new cam and have been messin around so heres todays back shot










and also a video!!!!!not great but gives a better idea as to where im at 

http://www.youtube.com/w/?v=gHox8ub4abo


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

and just one more 

http://www.youtube.com/w/?v=7pBaZFGfKQY


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

well all i can say is the train is easy compared to tryin to pose right??? lol


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

devilsquest said:


> and just one more
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/w/?v=7pBaZFGfKQY


definatly a rep point 4u for the video, i havent seen any1 do that b4 nice1, u look good in the pic also dq, keep up the hard work.

couldnt u do abs and thighs pose lol


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

lol yer m8 i could ??? i hate my legs they need so much work but i will get some better vids done today and as for abbs well im glade to say that my bf is got up a bit so not much of the old abbs to see  stay tuned for more wackey videos from DQ's world pmsl


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

gutted mate-your vid is so dark i cant see ya-on the upside i did get to watch the female bb standing on some geezers face-nice one tho


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

lol hi m8 hows tricks,,ill be puttin some better ones up in a bit as they are a bit dark  and the female bb one is a good one int it lol


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

ok i know ill regreat this but it did seem funny at the time????and yes they are boxer shorts with love harts on them  and i had to send the wife out to get them,,that will teach me,,well let the fun begin!!!god help this thread now pmsl

http://www.youtube.com/w/?v=DwIPXls5sy0


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

i know the shorts were bad but they must be really bad for not evern a daft coment pmsl


----------



## Jnr Mr Plymouth (Aug 3, 2005)

I think you look good pal. You have very good biceps genetics. Keep training hard.......give it another year and I think you will be ready to compete.


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

Jnr Mr Plymouth said:


> I think you look good pal. You have very good biceps genetics. .


mmm i thoyght my biceps were crap to be honest???but thanks m8,,i cant wait to see what i can achive in the next few years


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

well time for another updat on the pic of my back,,,im happy with the gains ive made so far


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, much better.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

keep it up dq definatly improving:smoke:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can see little bumps where your shoulders are appearing-cool-either that or youre standing funny-lol-cant mention your pants twice people will think i`m fixated-seriously tho you coming on really well-much more so than i thought you would-nice one dude


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

cheers bud  and i think im never gonna live those dam pants down am i pmsl


----------



## rob1436114510 (Jan 25, 2006)

not looking to bad mate. need to get more bulk............ :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :smoke:


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

well guys heres yet move videos ,heres where im at as of today


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice vid dq, looking good, love the side chest pose lol


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

All the links you posted are no longer any good. But thank-God I was here for ya. Click here.


----------

